# best way to defeat a warhound titan



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

what's the best way to defeat a warhound titan please answer 

Please do not beg for rep. Begging for +rep will get you -rep from the mods -G


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Buh... lascannons?

Assault marines with melta-bombs are good too. Titans don't tend to move, so you're getting multiple auto-hitting S8+2d6 armor penetrating attacks vs it. Overkill versus most tanks, just right for a titan.

Although I'm not sure off the top of my head whether you can assault a titan with it's void shield up. Might have to rely on lascannons until it's shield is down.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i took out a bane blade with scouts and melta bombs with auto hits,

i would go for melta bombs lascannons are a waste of points vs titants


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

FarseerNo3 said:


> ii would go for melta bombs lascannons are a waste of points vs titants


I disagree. You can bring Titans down with missile launchers if you're really strapped for something better to shoot at them. 

That being said, I've had good luck with land speeders packing multi-meltas swinging around the rear of...anything... it takes a couple hits to bring down, sure, but in Apocalypse you've likely got enough stuff to throw its way for a turn or so to make it work.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I would think the void shield would only work against projectile weapons. Otherwise titians would not be able to CC.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Death 0F Angels said:


> I would think the void shield would only work against projectile weapons. Otherwise titians would not be able to CC.


Buh... yeah, I'm being a bit thick. I don't know the rules for void shields, all I remember was they had something to do with not allowing CC/not being allowed _in_ CC.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Best way to defeat it? Another Titan!

(Stolen) *PROTIP: TO DEFEAT A TITAN, SHOOT IT UNTIL IT DIES*

Alternatively, Lots of Lascannons or Missle launchers.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

hi best way i've found is that if you're fighting it whith necrons use that new weapon platform thing.
otherwise just get it shooting everyone else then smash it with every heavy you've got it worked for me:good:


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

If i recall correctly, don't vortex grenades work on the warhounds?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

haha yes vortex grenages do indeed work against a warhound.
also - titan slayer - do you mean the pylon? If so then yes I would agree, very nice for taking it down.


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

The BEST way is to knock it off the table. Remember kids, the floor is AP 0


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

if you want to defeat a warhound titan just use a castigator or warlord titan, or an ork mega gargant.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

A Nob Mob with Power Klawz across the board!

(No, I haven't actually tried that, nor am I likely to)


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

easy 4 defilers and flank march - 1 turn baby!


----------



## dagoosefather (Jun 12, 2008)

the only bway that worked for me was to souround it with 20 genestealers and a coupla brood lords and it still took 3 turns

:victory:
rock on 
goose


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

A bigger Titian....

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/reaver1.htm


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well your first priority if you're going to try to bring it down at range is to drop the Void Shields. Weapons that fire at least 2 shots per turn and have a Strength of at least 7 are great for this. Autocannons, missile pods and the like are grand at messing up void shields. It's best to fire these lower Strength weapons first, then light the Titan up with your higher Strength guns if need be.

Once the void shields are down, hammer it with everything that you've got. If you manage to destroy a weapon, remove whichever one's most threatening to your (remaining) troops. Obviously this is also a great time to use weapons that automatically remove Structure Points, like Vortex Grenades.

If you're going to try to bring the thing down in close combat, Flank March will probably help you immensely. Just watch out for a Titan's Stomp Attack. For this reason it's best to use units that are either Monstrous Creatures, have Rending or really high Strength values. The last thing you want is to charge a Titan with a unit that has a hidden power fist only to have almost the entire unit Stomped to death before you even get a chance to swing your fist. Always try to use weapons that strike in I order first. 

Best of luck!

Katie D


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Faith in the Emperor and a lot of guns.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Wazdakka Gutzmek, a tall ledge, and fluff writing.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Big Mek's with Shokk Attack Gun...pray to Gork (or Mork) that you roll Box car's (2, 6's) and put the big blast template on the Warhound...Bye Bye Warhound TO THE WARP WITH YOU!!!


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

faith in the emporer :laugh::laugh: khorne will fix it but if you can't wait

if you have a load of rhino's you can do a drive by with meltaguns/multimelta's
las cannons ect. 

but you need to be carful if he has a vulcan mega bolter or inferno cannon but make sure you have a distraction e.g a tank company,baneblade or lots of guardsmen:laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The_One said:


> Big Mek's with Shokk Attack Gun...pray to Gork (or Mork) that you roll Box car's (2, 6's) and put the big blast template on the Warhound...Bye Bye Warhound TO THE WARP WITH YOU!!!


You know that'd only cause one Penetrating hit, right?


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

Or as I mentioned earlier, just throw a vortex grenade on it, and say bye bye.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Allos said:


> Or as I mentioned earlier, just throw a vortex grenade on it, and say bye bye.


If you're lucky. A Vortex Grenade will only remove D3 structure points. If you don't roll too well you'll just get blasted to pieces, though it's always possible that the Vortex will scatter back onto the Titan for another go. :laugh:


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

chainfists and thunderhammers i tell you! chainfists and thunder hammers! it also cant shoot within twelve inches, i think.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you've got half of a First Company and Lysander sitting around, the Titanhammer Squads formation might be a quick fix. 

Predator Assassin Squadrons work too-- lotsa lascannons that re-roll misses.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

first of all the void sheild only work like ork feild generators 
12 armor all sides and attacks inside 12 inches dont hit voids
vortex is risky for all you know you miss or it comes back and kills your independant 
because you need a special character to throw it
if i wasnt almost complete with building my warhound i would build a defence laser or 2 not much gets past those
plus if you decide to face someone in china you can hit them thats right it shoots that far and more
so go defence lasers or force heavys within 12 inches


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

dont know about a warhound but I took out a eldar revanaunt titan with a wolf priest and a thunderhammer in close combat that was fun.

Best bet would probly be hitting it with lots of heavy fire power.


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

I think if I had to face a warhound I would take all eight of my Piranhas (which I do in Apoc anyway). If planned right and with the Piranha wing datasheet I would hope to get in close real fast and take it out from point blank range with the piranha's fusion blasters, (hopefully with marker support). Since the voidshields would be worthless at 6" range. Barring that, if something went wrong, I would go with good 'ol railgun spam 6 broadsides and 3 hammer heads. I also play guard in Apoc so a baneblade, hellhammer, demolisher and 2 russes would help I think. Still it takes a hell of a lot to take one down.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

in 5th ed apocalypse. Ram it with a Baneblade


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

jut thought of it most of its wepons are ordnance get an aircraft they cant shot at it and just fly cirlces around it blasting it with the las cannons and bombs


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ravager Titan Hunter formation, even better! TAKE 2!


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

750 pts for a warhound. That is the equivalent of what like 5 Predannihilators/hammerheads/exorcists/prisms. Or 10 Broadsides. 10 twinlinked str 10 shots. thats pretty harsh. Still not convinced it'll kill the thing turn one but still probably scythe the shields and a mass point off. Even better 3 terminus land raiders. 15 lascannons. most of them twinlinked. Yay. Even i cant roll badly enough not to wound the thing with odds like that.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Armoured Battle group MMMwwwwhahaha
10 Vanqs and BaneBlade squad with a Shadow Sword.
Thats 10 AT shells at str 8 2D6 add them together on BS4 hehe
Then you have got your shadow sword and BaneBlades to finnish it of. Remember the Shadow main gun is a D weapon at BS4 with a reroll if you take the right army with it.

This is probly over kill... but it would do it in 1 turn!


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

beenburned said:


> haha yes vortex grenages do indeed work against a warhound.
> also - titan slayer - do you mean the pylon? If so then yes I would agree, very nice for taking it down.


yes, the pylon is the best way to take down titans (or anything) if you have points to spare


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

750point would get you 62 bio-acid spore mines.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol i'd wager your 3 terminus raiders against warhound remember it can take 2 turbo lasers which is at least 2 raiders auto penetrated and possibly dead preds better bet my fav would be next size up the reaver and vortex support missile a 10'' vortex granade template

the emperor class can take up to six of them which s just plain cruel lol wheres you 4000pts of pred assassin squads gone lol


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

In all honesty it depends on how they deploy it. If its held in reserves than dedicated expensive anti-tank vehicles are a horrible idea since they will die before they can fire back when it walks on.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Use a Black Templars Land Raider, with a squad of terminators and Chainfists. The smoke launchers still work against S weapons, and the chainfists strike at the same I as the Warhound. They will loose a few, but they can take it out in one round.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Last time I saw one on the table, my seraphim mutilated it.
Inferno pistols take down the void shields, then assault and meltabombs + eviscerator = dead titan.


----------



## BlackTemplar93 (Apr 9, 2009)

you should take lots of lascannons and multi meltas so a devestator squad should be very handy...


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

remember it out ranges nearly everything on the field and your playing on a large table a sensible commander will neutralize immediate and possible threats like anyone would let a terminator squad with chainfists get near it lol. i'd rather march into centre of army blowing up anything and everything until it dies then pray for meltdown and watch everything in a few d6 die lol.

do same thing with venerable dreadnoughts 30 orks around it a 6 on pen from powerfist i'm happy with that lol


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Kharn the Betrayer backed up by a Shadowsword. :biggrin:

Not that I, you know, speak from experience on that one...no...not at all... :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Shokk Attack Battery should do the trick, hope you roll a triple (anything but a one) and vortex grenade from 60'. Luvly!


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know, an Imperator Titan with 2 vengeance cannons and 6 vortex missiles? :biggrin:


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd personally recommend using a AX-1-0.

Z


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

To beat ANY vehicle?

easy

Dark Eldar Ravagers

NOTHING beats them.

end of


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

to defeat a titan, you may need to bring in heavy weps or just use 2 titans if its allowed. i've never played apocalypse and i've never played with a titan or even seen anyone play with a titan.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i got my chaos titan taken down by speeders with multimeltas and basalicks but then in turn i took a eldar titan down with massed genstealers and broodlords. workeda treatr for me.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

The best to take anything down? a Hierophant, of course!! (but then, I play nids )


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive found SM squads in drop pods and Terminators in drop pods work quite well..

get within the 12 inches then combat squad the 10man giving each 5man a heavy weapon 
and get those Dread MM a working.


----------

